#  Krankenpflege >   nach Gehirn-OP >

## Rana

Hallo, ich hatte vor 4 Wochen eine Gehirn-OP die nach Plan gut verlaufen ist. Ich wurde nach einer Woche entlassen und habe keinerlei Einschränkungen oder Defizite.   Was mich etwas verunsichert ist, das im Prinzip alles gut läuft, ich aber nichts machen darf, ich bräuchte einfach einen "Zeitplan". Die ersten 4 Wochen darf ich kein Autofahren und generell sollte ich die ersten 4 Wochen "die Füße still halten". Wann darf ich jetzt wieder anfangen Fahrrad zu fahren, Sport zu machen etc?  Grüße und schonmal danke im Voraus!

----------


## Nachtigall

Hallo Rana, 
ich denke, von weitem dir einen Tipp zu geben wäre nicht gut, denn jedem geht es anders nach einer solchen OP. Das solltest du gemeinsam mit deinem Arzt klären. Er sollte dich gut aufklären, welche Risiken es gibt, wenn man zu früh anfängt, denn oft überschätzt man sich und seine Kraft, gerade auch beim Sport oder im Straßenverkehr.

----------


## Rana

Vielen Dank für Deine Antwort, natürlich nicht ganz das was ich erhofft habe...  :Smiley:  Hatte natürlich gehofft es gäbe da ein paar Faustregeln was den Heilungprozeß anbetrifft. Nächster Termin erst wieder in 2 Wochen - die werd ich auch noch rum bringen!

----------

